# HIGHGRADE SEEDS seed bank



## Budlight (Sep 18, 2016)

HIGHGRADE SEEDS seed bank  has anyone use these guys or know anything about them they have some pretty interesting stuff that I was looking At any advice would be great


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 18, 2016)

Never tried them I use midweeksong


----------



## Budlight (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks longtimegrower I will check them out


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2016)

I am not familiar with that company. I like the singleseedcentre.com and the old Attitude.


----------



## Budlight (Sep 18, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> I am not familiar with that company. I like the singleseedcentre.com and the old Attitude.



 I will check them out thanks rosebud


----------

